# Toto toilet problem



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Went to a service call today on a 2 or 3 yr old Toto toilet with the large flapper/flushvalve. The owner complained that the toilet would lose water in the tank and make the ballcock come on and fill it back up. No water on the floor or between the tank and the bowl......this guys pretty smart for a homeowner and replaced the flapper but that didn't corect the problem. I went out and took me a new flushvalve.......I removed the tank from the bowl and found the nut that holds the flushvalve in was cross threaded and water was seeping into the tank to bowl gasket and down into the toilet.....never showed up on the floor,or anywhere else that you could see. It was obvious what was going on from the mildew trail.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I've been installing Toto's for years, I'll take the occasional problem from them. They still make the best toilets. Was it an obvious cross thread that should have been caught when it was being installed?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Indiana Plumber said:


> I've been installing Toto's for years, I'll take the occasional problem from them. They still make the best toilets. Was it an obvious cross thread that should have been caught when it was being installed?


 I agree its the best on the market. I would have caught it myself.....I always make sure they are tight,so it would have been looked at. Usually a problem like that would put alittle water on the florr at some point.....it literally had dust between the tank and bowl. Just goes to show the problems that can present themselves alittle different.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Somebody really wasn't paying attention that day. Nice pics, I want to take my camera to work, but its been so cold, my wife would be really ticked if something happened to it.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Indiana Plumber said:


> Somebody really wasn't paying attention that day. Nice pics, I want to take my camera to work, but its been so cold, my wife would be really ticked if something happened to it.



Nothing wrong with some COOL pictures.:laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I'd say by my experience Toto has very few defects...:thumbup:

Just curious TM was the factory mark on the flush valve, nut and tank still lined up or, had someone messed with it?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Redwood said:


> I'd say by my experience Toto has very few defects...:thumbup:
> 
> Just curious TM was the factory mark on the flush valve, nut and tank still lined up or, had someone messed with it?


 There was no mark on the tank or the nut on this one. It may be over a few years old too.....I'm guesing its one of the 1st ones with the big flushvalve.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

It's obvious from your pic what the problem was. I guess there's no way to know where it was assembled, huh?

My experience is that Toto is about the best there is and problems like this are rare. Oddly enough, out of all the Toto's I've seen here in Canada (over 100!) not one is made in the USA or Japan even though every one of them has come by way of Toto USA in Georgia. They're made either in Vietnam, Tiawan, or Philipines. Just sayin'...


----------



## robthaplumber (Jan 27, 2010)

I believe the assy. line had a crackhead on it that day. How could you crossthread such a nut? Ha Ha.:laughing:


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

It is also possible that whoever originally installed it pulled the tank out of the box by the flush valve.:no::no::no:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

JK949 said:


> It is also possible that whoever originally installed it pulled the tank out of the box by the flush valve.:no::no::no:


I'm betting toto just screwed this one up. They all have screw ups,I agree toto doesn't have as many.


----------

